# Anyone get pregnant after Implanon?



## wavescrash

*[EDIT] I figured since this post is still getting replies I should probably update for anyone coming for input. I had my implant removed on April 10th. It took 5 weeks or so for me to get my first period. I ovulated on CD 15 like I normally did before Implanon. I got my first BFP at the beginning of June but that turned out to be a chemical pregnancy and the pregnancy ended when AF would have been 1 week late (28 day cycles for me.) I treated that like another period, counting the first day of bleeding as day 1 of my cycle and ovulated again on CD 14. I got my next BFP at 14dpo and as of this update am 14 weeks along and everything looks good so far. Good luck to everyone trying to conceive after Implanon!!!!*


My first-born is 7 years old and my youngest (and only other) child will be turning 1 next month. I've had the Implanon in for the last 9 months or so. OH & I decided we want to start TTC #3 due to the fact that we want a much closer age gap between our youngest and the next child and because we have a wedding date set for 5/31/14. I already have my dress so it was either wait until after the wedding but then there would be several years' gap between the youngest kids and it's more than I'd like or try and get pregnant before June so that I have enough time to give birth, recover, return to my pre-pregnancy weight & fit in my dress and for us to return to a more normal sleep pattern (& amount of sleep) after having a newborn again.

In the end we decided to go ahead with it now & hope for the best as far as timing goes. I really didn't have any trouble conceiving my two girls. After my oldest was born, I had a miscarriage a year later. Then when TTC our youngest, I miscarried on August 4th but went on to get pregnant with her roughly 2 weeks later. I don't know if that has any bearing on TTC after having your Implanon removed but I'm hopeful haha!


*So that being said - I'm curious to hear from those of you who have gotten pregnant after having your Implanon removed. How long did it take to get pregnant? Did you suffer any losses afterward?*

I've heard some women fell pregnant within days or two weeks of the removal while others said it took up to 6 months. So basically I'm hoping to find many more stories of those where it didn't take long at all :)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## babyhopes2010

after depo 2.5 yr ttc

implanon oct 18th. conceived 4th dec :)


----------



## blaze777

I had my implant out 19th jan 2011, had a period, was pregnant by end of march :)
so didn't take long at all lol


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks ladies!

I called to schedule my appointment today and she said she had to email my insurance to see if they would cover it (though I'm pretty sure they do.) So I guess we'll see!


----------



## Sarahdisco

I had implanting for 5 years (implanting for 3, Nexplanon for 2). 

Was advised it could take around 6 months to conceive... Took 6 months exactly!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

If I could prove implanon caused my infertility I would sue them for all they are worth. I had NO issues at all before getting it. After a year, a new marriage almost falling apart because of hormone induced insanity (literally...I threw a 10 pound lasagna dish at my husband because I was mad about the tea pitcher not being empty), and removal almost 12 months to the day after getting it, I suddenly had PCOS and severe insulin resistance. I had normal periods every 28 days down to the specific time of day I would start for 7 years before the implant. It took us 4 years and fertility treatments to conceive our son and I never got back to normal. I know this is not the norm for most women but I can't see a thread like this and not share my story. If it prevents 1 person from going through what we did it is worth it.


----------



## wavescrash

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> If I could prove implanon caused my infertility I would sue them for all they are worth. I had NO issues at all before getting it. After a year, a new marriage almost falling apart because of hormone induced insanity (literally...I threw a 10 pound lasagna dish at my husband because I was mad about the tea pitcher not being empty), and removal almost 12 months to the day after getting it, I suddenly had PCOS and severe insulin resistance. I had normal periods every 28 days down to the specific time of day I would start for 7 years before the implant. It took us 4 years and fertility treatments to conceive our son and I never got back to normal. I know this is not the norm for most women but I can't see a thread like this and not share my story. If it prevents 1 person from going through what we did it is worth it.

That is terrible :( I'm sorry you had to go through all that. I can't imagine! I can understand the whole "hormone induced insanity" issue though. I have mini outbursts here & there.

Thanks for sharing though! Same to everyone else.

My appointment for the removal is set for April 12th so I guess we shall see.


----------



## missy1

Conceived my first child 3 months after having implanon removed. 
Got pregnant one month after having it removed with this pregnancy, currently 26 weeks along


----------



## atalanta85

I fell pregnant 3 months after implant removal (first month of trying) - I was however tracking my cycles the day after it was out leading up to it.


----------



## jellybean87

It took 6 weeks for me to get AF after having the implant out. I fell pregnant 10months after that, but I wasn't ovulating so the length it took to concieve is nothing to do with the implant.


----------



## queenbee83

i had my implant taken out coming up 3 months ago, i am about 3 weeks pregnant now. GL


----------



## dan-o

Fell pregnant about 6 months after having my implant out, mc @12w. (Partial molar pregnancy)
18 months after that loss, fell pregnant again, early loss.

3 months after that fell pregnant again (on my first round of clomid) and had my son. All in all took pretty much 3 years to the day to become a mum!


----------



## gabriella_x

I fell pregnant 3 months after having my implanon out, unfortunately lost baby due to being ectopic. Decided to wait a while and got pregnant again on 2nd cycle of ttc. currently 20+2 and alls good with this little one :) good luck :)


----------



## special_kala

Pregant a month after it was removed


----------



## Kaileymonster

Immediately .... literally, I ovulated a week after it was removed and fell on with this bean straight away! 

I had an early MC and then fell on with my DS too, had him and then went on the implant and fell on with this one.

Good Luck anyways!!! xx


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks again everyone!

If you don't mind me asking - those of you who took 3+ months to conceive, did you start trying immediately or wait until your first actual period arrived to start trying?


----------



## queenbee83

i waited until my period arrived to try, they have been a bit wonky since but it worked :D


----------



## jellybean87

I waited until af arrived. I was advised to by my dr. (I may have said that in my previous post can't remember!)


----------



## Prinny

I had the implant out, 14days exactly I had my period (I have a 28 day cycle) 2 weeks later ovulated as normal got bfp when the next AF was due...I have the implant in for just under a year, I think 11months


----------



## MrsTurner2012

I had implanon in for 6 years and was pregnant straight after.

My friend had it out after 9 years and was pregnant with twins in the first month of trying!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks again everyone. I know everyone is different and _anything_ can happen but still! It makes me feel a little better hearing stories of those who were able to conceive immediately because that's what I'm hoping to happen. Fingers crossed I guess!

I had to reschedule my appointment due to work and am actually getting it removed a couple days earlier, next Wednesday the 10th. I'm terrified and excited all at the same time haha.


----------



## icantdecide

Hey wish I had seen your thread before I started mine about implanon/nexplanon.

Seems you are right! You either get pregant right away or takes a while.

Let me know how you are when you have it removed!! Seeing as you are only a few weeks behind me will be interesting to see how we differ.


----------



## wavescrash

I definitely will! We started trying already, before I've had it taken out in case I do ovulate right away. That way I can catch the egg, ya know? But my appointment is set for Wednesday morning & I work Thursday morning so I guess we'll see by Thursday night if any sort of bleeding starts or whatever.


----------



## icantdecide

Aw I hope you do catch it! Would be awesome to completely skip the whole TTC thing.
Yeah I mean I was spotting for a few days before I had it out so maybe I was just about to get a period anyway but I had it out on a Friday and by Saturday was in full flow so to speak


----------



## wavescrash

I've not had a period while on it. I've had spotting a few times but nothing in the last two months that I can think of. So I really have no idea what to expect when it's taken out.


----------



## icantdecide

Yeah you sound much the same as me when I was on it!


----------



## babyhopes2010

i never had a period between implanon being taken out and concieving. last period was march 2012.


----------



## wavescrash

babyhopes2010 said:


> i never had a period between implanon being taken out and concieving. last period was march 2012.

I have a couple questions if you don't mind me asking :)

- Were you actively TTC as soon as you had it removed?
- How soon after having it removed did you take a HPT/get a BFP?

Thanks!!


----------



## icantdecide

Good luck having it out tomorrow!!!!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks!!! I'm getting impatient and excited haha. I started Googling and have found several personal stories that make me feel a lot better. I figured I'd share them here for anyone who stumbles across this post looking for input.


-you can get pregnant immidiately after removal, my second child was concieved 2 days after removal. just had my most recent implant removed on the 14th Dec 2012 my fiance was over from US for 2 weeks from 21st Dec untill 5th jan and iv discovered im pregnant again so it happened this time within 3 weeks 

-I had my Implant removed on 17th Dec 2012 and that was coincidentally the first day of my period and I fell Pregnant that cycle.

-the doctor said once you remove implanon your able to concieve the following 2days it all depends on your body it may take more.

-so appereantly its really fast to consieve after implanon removel. except that since we werent realeasing eggs for a while your body may realease more than one egg. lol but yes i got pregnant after implanon removal after 4/5 weeks. :) good luck and somthing similar happened with my friend. it took her 2 weeks to get pregnant after removal and shes having triplets! :) 

-I had an implanon in for about 2 years before i had my daughter, after it was taken out i was pregnant 7 days later!

-I had mine out two weeks ago and my doc said you COULD ovulate within 6 hours of it been takenout. we had sex that night and as the sperm is in there you should keep ur legs up for 10 mins to make sure all of the swimmers can make it. sperm can stay in the uterus for up to 4 days. I had a blood test done because my last one i didnt find out until i was 10 weeks. and guess hwat.. PREGNANT!!! 


So it looks like it's very possible to conceive immediately after removal which is exciting. I had seen so many more stories saying it took several months. I also saw several comments about waiting until you've had the implant out for 4 weeks before taking a HPT but I don't think I can wait that long haha. I want a 2ww, not a 4ww!


----------



## sarah1980

Was lovely to read this thread knowing that it all worked out for you as I can see from your signature and profile pic :) I've just had my implant out last week and have been actively ttc since that day so this thread has made me positive that it could happen quickly.

Sarah xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

wavescrash said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> i never had a period between implanon being taken out and concieving. last period was march 2012.
> 
> I have a couple questions if you don't mind me asking :)
> 
> - Were you actively TTC as soon as you had it removed?
> - How soon after having it removed did you take a HPT/get a BFP?
> 
> Thanks!!Click to expand...

i wasnt actively ttc but yes we had unprotected sex.

implanon taken out end novemeber i concieved the following week! bfp 18th dec :thumbup:


----------



## wavescrash

sarah1980 said:


> Was lovely to read this thread knowing that it all worked out for you as I can see from your signature and profile pic :) I've just had my implant out last week and have been actively ttc since that day so this thread has made me positive that it could happen quickly.
> 
> Sarah xxx

Thanks and good luck to you!

I had my Implanon removed April 10th and got my bfp at the beginning of July.

Also got a bfp beginning of June but that ended in a miscarriage. But so far all is well with this pregnancy. I see my OB this morning and have my second scan today as well.


----------



## StefNJunk

I had mine removed in April of last year, not to TTC but because it was causing me a lot of problems. I had to be put on b/c pills to regulate the Implanon, which was all just too ridiculous. I stopped the pills in June. We got pg the first time in July (the first time we tried). M/c at 5+2. Had one cycle, got pg again in September, m/c at 11+6. To be fair, though, I don't blame the Implanon for the losses. It's definitely possible to fall pg shortly after removal!


----------



## sarah1980

wavescrash said:


> sarah1980 said:
> 
> 
> Was lovely to read this thread knowing that it all worked out for you as I can see from your signature and profile pic :) I've just had my implant out last week and have been actively ttc since that day so this thread has made me positive that it could happen quickly.
> 
> Sarah xxx
> 
> Thanks and good luck to you!
> 
> I had my Implanon removed April 10th and got my bfp at the beginning of July.
> 
> Also got a bfp beginning of June but that ended in a miscarriage. But so far all is well with this pregnancy. I see my OB this morning and have my second scan today as well.Click to expand...

Thanks :)


----------



## Zuki

I had an Implanon implant in for around eight years, well three in total. Removed it in September 2012, fell pregnant with this one in April 2013. First pregnancy, no miscarriages (touch every single piece of wood in the universe) and only one concern which has nothing to do with the implant.

So I've had a very good experience and will likely go back on the implant in the future.


----------



## sarah1980

I did have the implant in before I fell pg with my son, I had it out but used protection till I'd had a period which was about 3 weeks after removal then I got my BFP 4 weeks after that so it was quite quick that time round.


----------



## stormy007

hi i had implant out 5 weeks now no sign off any period,,:nope:trying for number 2 ,,how long before body goes back to normal cycles etc ,,plus i only have one ovary and tube any tips etc grateful


----------



## babyhopes2010

stormy007 said:


> hi i had implant out 5 weeks now no sign off any period,,:nope:trying for number 2 ,,how long before body goes back to normal cycles etc ,,plus i only have one ovary and tube any tips etc grateful

take a test! u can get pregnant before af


----------



## wavescrash

stormy007 said:


> hi i had implant out 5 weeks now no sign off any period,,:nope:trying for number 2 ,,how long before body goes back to normal cycles etc ,,plus i only have one ovary and tube any tips etc grateful

In researching TTC after Implanon, I found many cases of women getting pregnant before they got their first period. I think it took 6 weeks (maybe it was 5? I'm sure I posted it somewhere in this thread lol) for me to get my first period after Implanon.


----------



## stormy007

i done a test last week it says no :nope: but i am having cramps and my boobs are very sore . still no period either ,,


----------



## wavescrash

Well I will say I had tons of pregnancy symptoms after I had it removed before I got my first period. I was going to call and ask my OB for provera to kick start my cycle but the day I was gonna call, af showed.


----------



## stormy007

been trying since it been out ,,if it is my body going back to normal is a strange feeling ,,


----------



## stormy007

wavescrash said:


> Well I will say I had tons of pregnancy symptoms after I had it removed before I got my first period. I was going to call and ask my OB for provera to kick start my cycle but the day I was gonna call, af showed.

how long do you think before things begin to happen my first child who is 7 now we never had no problems so getting a bit worried


----------



## wavescrash

They say it can take up to a year for your cycles to return to normal but I think average is a few months to 6 months. You could always ask ob o prescribe provera to start your period.


----------



## mayb_baby

I had Implanon and fell pregnant after 3 months, sadly I had a MC but fell pregnant with my son 2 months after.
I then had Nexplanon after my son, I got it out on June 27th and got my :bfp: on my second cycle.

Loads of luck ladies:hugs:


----------



## stormy007

wavescrash said:


> They say it can take up to a year for your cycles to return to normal but I think average is a few months to 6 months. You could always ask ob o prescribe provera to start your period.

it frustrating because i only have one ovary and tube due to ovarian cancer in 2009 but the doctors say you can still concieve it very confusing:wacko: and since i had implant then taken out my body gone a bit crazy ,and can you ask for that or do they just prescribe it if they think its best ,,im very frustrated as i got it into my head it never happen again for number two ,,im feeling down


----------



## momdom2007

I had the implanon in for 3 years I had horrible mood swings to the point that my husband is now considered a saint for staying with me I have now had the implanon removed for a little over 3 years and haven't gotten pregnant yet I don't know for sure that its the fault of implanon but I'm not saying it isn't anyone else in my shoes


----------



## wavescrash

Obviously I have no personal insight into what you're going through but when I was researching getting pregnant after Implanon, I saw several people post that it caused them unexplained infertility :/ Have you been to your OB to check-up on hormone levels, ultrasounds of your ovaries/uterus/etc?


----------



## cncem

I had a Horrendous phantom pregnancy while on Implanon and got it removed Sept of 2012. I started having periods again in November of that year and thought the phantom preg meant I couldn't have more children so used no protection. I got pregnant in February of 2014, so 17 months after removal.


----------



## modified

I had mine removed, after 4 years, on November 8th. Got my BFP, at just over 7 weeks pregnant, on January 4th so I fell very quickly - before I'd had a period :thumbup:


----------

